# nós vs a gente



## marunguis

oi amigos ¡

hoje tenho outra dúvida ¡¡ haha sempre eu com minhas dúvidas ¡¡¡  

Vejo que no português usa se a vezes "a gente" para dizer "nos" , mas só algumas vezes , outras "a gente" quer dizer "as pessoas". minha pregunta é para o português do Brasil.

obrigada ¡

tchau

maru -- corrijam meus erros ¡¡


----------



## Tomby

Prezada Marunguis, acho que tens razão. "Gente" se usa como sinónimo de *nós* e também quando nos referimos a um *grupo de pessoas*. 
Lembro-me que a minha professora (brasileira de gema) dizia muitas vezes "_gente, prestem atenção...._", "_a gente opina...._" (não tenho certeza se está certo dizer "a gente _opinamos_...."), mas outros luso falantes de nascimento esclarecerão o tema. Eu apenas estou a aprender um pouco de português com vocês e graças a vocês. 
Se não estou errado, em Portugal se usa mais "pessoal", v.g., "_olá pessoal!_" 
Pessoalmente, não sei se é por influência espanhola, não gosto da palavra "gente"; prefiro usar "pessoas", mas isto é simplesmente uma mania minha.
Bom Domingo!


----------



## Vanda

a gente = nós (uso informal)
A gente vai sair agora. (nós vamos sair agora)

gente= quantidade maior ou  menor de pessoas indeterminadas.
Havia pouca gente no cinema. 

gente= ser humano, pessoa
Parece gente.(ser humano)
Não quer ver gente. (pessoa)

gente= habitante de determinada localidade, região
A gente do campo

gente= família, empregados
MInha gente é de Minas.

São algumas possibilidades.


----------



## Vanda

Tombatosssals


> "_a gente opina...._" (não tenho certeza se está certo dizer "a gente _opinamos_...."),


 
Nunca.  Apenas os iletrados usam a gente + 1a pessoa do plural
A gente opina. (3a pessoa do singular)

Bem lembrado o uso de gente para chamar a atenção. Usamos tão espontânea e frequentemente que nem me lembrei.  
Palavras mais ditas por professores em sala de aula: Gente, presta atenção!


----------



## Tomby

Muito obrigado Vanda!


----------



## marunguis

Muito Obrigada Tombatossals E Vanda ¡

Maru


----------



## Paulo Ramos

A gente é da Polícia (agente) ! Costumava dizer a minha Professora de Português quando usávamos «a gente» em vez de «nós».

A gente vai ao cinema = Errado. Correcto: Nós vamos ao cinema

A gente do campo, a gente da cidade. Aí sim, gente = pessoas


----------



## Outsider

Bem-vindo ao fórum, Paulo.


			
				Paulo Ramos said:
			
		

> A gente vai ao cinema  = Errado. Correcto: Nós vamos ao cinema


Não leve a mal, mas a sua professora era demasiado rígida. Veja isto.


----------



## marunguis

ta bom amigos ¡¡ acho que são usos da língua, no espanhol é assim também. Não sempre falamos de manera certa e minha intenção es conhecer tambem os usos da língua, a manera popular...

obrigada pela sua ajuda ¡¡

beijos 

corrijam meus erros ¡¡


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Hace poco descubrí que es común en portugués reemplazar el pronombre "nós" por "A gente"*

*Nós sabemos = A gente sabe*
*Nós gostamos = A gente gosta*

*Es dificil acostumbrarse a ese uso ya que "a gente" en español da la impresión de estar hablando de "ellos" y no de "nosotros"*

*¿Cuán común es este uso? ¿se da sólo en Brasil?*

*Saludos*


----------



## Nonstar

Ignácio,

Puedo dicirle que usar _a gente_ en Brasil es muy común, informalmente. Creo que en Portugal lo sea también, el mismo que Brasil. Para mi, hablamos de ellos y de nosotros, esto es lo que pienso. 
Hasta luego!


----------



## Carfer

É comum em Portugal também.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Devido a isso, um programa humorístico da televisão brasileira apresentava um quadro de agentes secretos. Havia o "agente somos", o "agente estamos", o "agente fomos" e por aí vai.


----------



## brasileirinho

Para sanarle la duda, cuando queremos decir _'a gente' _con sentido de '_la gente'_ en español, decimos, de modo general, _o povo_.


----------



## Istriano

A gente (com artigo) = Nosotros
Gente (sem artigo) = La gente

No Rio...durante o carnaval, tem *gente *de todo o mundo.
Por isso, *a gente* gosta de passar o carnaval no interior.


Às vezes se usa em espanhol:

*A gente te entende* muito bem. = *Se te entiende* muy bien.



Lembre-se que esse negócio de ''a gente'' é coisa de classe média das zonas costeiras do Sudeste Brasileiro.
No interior, no Norte, e no Sul, prefere-se o pronóme nós, mesmo usado incorretamente:  _nós falemo_ (em vez de '_'nós falamos_'', ''_a gente falou_'') ou _ nós foi_ (em vez de ''_nós fomos_'', ''_a gente foi_'').


O uso de _a gente / nós _Segundo o livro “Como falam os brasileiros” (LEITE, Y & CALLOU):

Recife
*a* *gente* – 37%
*nós* – 63%


 Salvador
*a* *gente* – 37%
*nós* – 63%


 Rio de Janeiro
*a* *gente* – 59%
*nós* – 41%


 São Paulo
*a* *gente* – 36%
*nós* – 64%


 Porto Alegre
*a* *gente* – 28%
*nós* – 72%


Leitura recomendada:

*Nós e a gente no português falado culto do Brasil*
*O sujeito pronominal de 3ª    pessoa no português culto do Rio de Janeiro: um estudo em tempo real*


----------



## Nonstar

Istriano said:


> Lembre-se que esse negócio de ''a gente'' é coisa de classe média das zonas costeiras do Sudeste Brasileiro.


 
Como? Só a classe média usa _esse negócio de_ _a gente? _


----------



## giffard2

Isso é incorreto. Eu moro em Recife, e, pelo que eu percebo, as diferenças entre "nós" e "a gente" são:
"a gente" é mais informal do que "nós";
"a gente" também se usa como pronome indeterminador, como "se"
"nós" se usa para dar ênfase:
"- A gente comprou essa revista.
 - Quem comprou essa revista?
 - *Nós* compramos!"
E isso de _nós falemo_ só pessoas sem escolaridade do interior usam.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Nonstar said:


> Como? Só a classe média usa _esse negócio de_ _a gente? _


Não estou de acordo. A expressão "a gente", no Brasil, é de uso generalizado.


----------



## Istriano

Hoje em dia sim, graças à Rede Globo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No galego não ussamos _a gente_ (em galego _xente_) para o pronome sujeito da 1ª pessoa do plural. Quando vou a Portugal (assiduamente pois moro em Vigo a 30 kms. da raia), e mesmo quando esteve no Brasil de férias (um mes inesquecível), sempre emprego _nós_ sem nenhuma dificuldade. Também é verdade que em português, ao não ser nativo, emprego um registro mais bem neutro no que cabe perfeitamente esse _nós_.


----------



## Nonstar

Istriano said:


> Hoje em dia sim, graças à Rede Globo.


Nunca precisei da Globo para aprender a usar uma língua.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Eu gosto de assistir Rede Globo pra melhorar meu português*


----------



## wmm

Nos anos 80, uma banda que fez muito sucesso no Brasil fez uma música brincando com a forma errada de falar português e com a baixa auto-estima que existia na época no país:

"_A gente não sabemos Escolher presidente
A gente não sabemos Tomar conta da gente
A gente não sabemos Nem escovar os dente
Tem gringo pensando Que nóis é indigente..._
_Inútil! A gente somos inútil!
Inútil! A gente somos inútil!_"

(Ultraje a Rigor)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Muito boa a brincadeira!


----------



## satitsu

marunguis said:


> oi amigos ¡
> 
> hoje tenho outra dúvida ¡¡ haha sempre eu com minhas dúvidas ¡¡¡
> 
> Vejo que no português usa se a vezes "a gente" para dizer "nos" , mas só algumas vezes , outras "a gente" quer dizer "as pessoas". minha pregunta é para o português do Brasil.
> 
> obrigada ¡
> 
> tchau
> 
> maru -- corrijam meus erros ¡¡


 
En efecto los dos se refieren a la primera persona del plural pero:

Nós, es mas formal
A gente, es coloquial y siempre se conjuga en singular.
Por ejemplo, A gente vai ás compras = Vamos a hacer las compras
A gente logo se encontra = Luego nos vemos/ Luego estamos


----------



## giffard2

> En efecto los dos se refieren a la primera persona del plural pero:
> 
> Nós, es mas formal
> A gente, es coloquial y siempre se conjuga en singular.


 
satitsu, não é bem uma questão de formal/informal. Quer dizer, é, mas não é muito. 

Na verdade, o "nós" tem um _tom_ mais enfático, algumas pessoas podem achar mais formal, mas eu penso que não. Uma vez ouvi algo assim:
- A gente comprou isso.
- Ahn? Quem comprou isso?
- _Nós _compramos!

O "a gente" é sempre informal e habitual. Usa-se para dizer qualquer fato comum, sem nada de especial. Já o "nós" é formal e informal-enfático. Usa-se bastante "nós" para dar ênfase em _quem _fez a coisa.


----------



## Miracatiba

Bom, pra quem está começando a aprender o português eu aconselho a usar sempre o *nós*. Depois quando estiver mais familiarizado com a língua, pode se usar moderadamente o *a gente. *Uma frase com nós é de longe, muito mais bonita. Pode apostar!!!!


----------



## Queen_

A professora dele não é muito rígida em Portugal é assim que aprendemos. Aprendemos a falar formalmente e informalmente. Faço muitas correcções de alunos meus e quem aprende o Pt-Br por norma dá sempre mais erros e erros que quem aprende o Pt-Pt não dá. Em Portugal se alguém diz a gente dizem logo a gente é da policia e gozam com a pessoa, pois desde a escola primária que aprendemos a diferença. No Brasil também dizem um sanduíche e em Portugal é uma palavra feminina e dizemos uma sanduíche.


----------



## Queen_

Português Europeu (vou meter em itálico como falamos e em negrito os erros):

*O*_lá_ amigos*!*

*H*oje tenho outra dúvida*!!* *H*aha sempre com _as _minhas dúvidas*!!!* 

Vejo que no _P_ortuguês *usa-se* *às* vezes "a gente" para dizer "n*ó*s" ("nós" e "nos" têm significados diferentes), mas só algumas vezes, outras "a gente" quer dizer "as pessoas". _A _minha *pergunta* é para o _P_ortuguês do Brasil.

*O*brigada*!*

tchau

maru -- corrijam _os _meus erros (Corrijam é plural se quer dizer no singular diga: Corrige-me os erros / corrija-me os erros)


Em Portugal diz-se sempre Nós muitas das vezes implícito, por norma aprendemos em miúdos que "a gente"  é da polícia pois pode-se dizer: Senhor Agente pode ajudar-me

Tecnicamente pra é errado o certo é dizer PARA. Depois não é preciso repetir sempre o EU da mesma maneira que não é preciso repetir sempre o YO.

Em Portugal diz-se sempre Olá pessoal e nunca oi pessoas.

Paulo A sua professora e a de todos os que estudaram em Portugal


----------



## Paulo Ramos

Agente vai ao cinema = um polícia vai ao cinema.
O correcto em Português europeu é = Nós vamos ao cinema.



Queen_ said:


> *A professora dele não é muito rígida em Portugal é assim que aprendemos*. Aprendemos a falar formalmente e informalmente. Faço muitas correcções de alunos meus e quem aprende o Pt-Br por norma dá sempre mais erros e erros que quem aprende o Pt-Pt não dá. Em Portugal se alguém diz a gente dizem logo a gente é da policia e gozam com a pessoa, pois desde a escola primária que aprendemos a diferença. No Brasil também dizem um sanduíche e em Portugal é uma palavra feminina e dizemos uma sanduíche.


----------



## Queen_

Sinceramente quando faço correcções fico irritada quando dizem: agente gosta de viajar ou mais em vez de mas.


----------



## Carfer

Paulo Ramos said:


> Agente vai ao cinema = um polícia vai ao cinema.
> O correcto em Português europeu é = Nós vamos ao cinema.



Mas no português europeu é incorrecto porquê? Por alma de quem? É óbvio que há uma diferença de registo uma vez que _'a gente_' é mais informal e mais comum na fala popular. Mas incorrecto?! Incorrecto porque pode ser confundido com '_agente_'?! E, já agora, porquê especificamente com '_agente da polícia_'? Não há outros '_agentes_'? Nem outras palavras ou expressões homófonas ou susceptíveis de ser confundidas com outras no português de Portugal? Vamos considerá-las todas incorrectas? Quando falamos de '_a língua da gente_' estamos a falar da portuguesa ou da dos polícias? Há alguma outra razão para rejeitar _'a gente'_, para além do preconceito (_'gente bem_' não diz coisas dessas, é isso?)_?_


----------



## Paulo Ramos

A gente refere-se a pessoas e é incorrecto usar a expressão no sentido do pronome pessoal "nós".
Não é uma questão de preconceito mas de usar correctamente a língua portuguesa. Um património que todos os dias é delapidado em vez de ser enriquecido.
Veja Carfer@ que quando escreve "gente bem" não está a querer dizer "nós bem" mas, sim, as "pessoas bem"
Em suma: "Gente" NUNCA pode ser usado correctamente em substituição de "nós".


----------



## Queen_

Não é preconceito por alguma razão há a variante do Brasil e a de Portugal, e as respectivas organizações reguladoras por isso pela alma da agente reguladora Academia das Ciências de Lisboa, Classe de Letras é assim que aprendemos na escola. 
Agente porque costuma-se dizer "Senhor Agente" quando por norma dirigimos-nos às figuras da autoridade, agente reguladora como disse acima, agente tributário etc. 

E depois não é confundido nós gozamos mesmo com isso alguém diz "a gente" por muito séria que a conversa seja gozamos logo. Gozar não tem o mesmo significado que no Brasil, mas se não souberes o que significa em Pt-Pt podes ir ao dicionário) 
Exemplos: A gente daquela terra é muito amável / (nós) Iremos ao restaurante logo à tarde. 
Na maioria das vezes nem dizemos Você, nem Tu, nem nós pois fica implícito na conjugação verbal. 

Da mesma maneira que dizemos Egipto (escrevemos o P e lemos o P); Moscovo, que vocês dizem Moscou pois não traduzem e usam estrangeirismos devido à influencia que tiveram; Facto e Fato que em que dizemos o C e há diferenças; sanduíche que para nós é uma palavra feminina e para vocês masculina; "a fila" em vez de "a bicha" só a classe social mais baixa é que por norma diz "a bicha" em vez de "a fila", para nós bicha é alguém gay; entre muitas outras coisas. 

Para nós nem informal é, alguém que diz muitas vezes "a gente" provavelmente não tem estudos, pelo menos em Portugal. Falei com um brasileiro e ele disse-me que daqui a uns anos já nem fazem conjugações verbais uma vez que tantas pessoas já dizem "Tu é" em vez de "Tu és" creio que no Rio Grande do Sul, e limitarem também as conjugações a "a gente" ou seja: A gente quer / Você quer; ele diz que há pessoas que dizem Eu quer.


----------



## pkogan

O que vocês acham sobre a flexão dos adjetivos coordenados com a expressão 'a gente'? Qual flexão é mais comum no português brasileiro coloquial?

*A gente trabalha junto / A gente trabalho junta

A gente está cansado / A gente está cansada
*
Obrigado


----------



## Carfer

'_A gente'_ tem o mesmo valor do pronome '_nós_'. Vejam a pág. 296 da "Nova Gramática do Português Contemporâneo de Celso Cunha e Lindley Cintra, 3ª edição, que vale tanto para o português do Brasil como para o de Portugal (Celso Cunha era brasileiro, Lindley Cintra português, por sinal professor da mesma faculdade onde o Paulo Ramos possivelmente terá feito o seu curso). Nela podem encontrar citações de autores como Fernando Pessoa ou Fernando Namora, para mencionar apenas autores portugueses cuja valia decerto não negarão e cujo português não vão acusar de falta de qualidade por terem usado _'a gente_' em vez de _'nós_'. Ou então leiam este comentário do FLIP http://www.flip.pt/Duvidas-Linguisticas/Duvida-Linguistica.aspx?DID=1039. Também poderia argumentar com outros autores, embora me pareça perfeitamente dispensável porque qualquer português sabe que '_a gente_' é de uso comum em Portugal e não tem nada que ver com analfabetismo. Quem nunca disse '_Venha com a gente_' em vez de '_Venha connosco_', por exemplo?
O facto de _'a gente_' pertencer a um discurso mais informal ou ser mais comum na linguagem popular não lhe retira legitimidade nem faz com que o seu uso seja incorrecto. Não desconheço que há, de facto, muita gente que critica o uso, designadamente nas escolas. Mas, para além de gracinhas estúpidas como essa do '_agente é da polícia_', nunca lhes ouvi uma justificação fundamentada de porque é que não se pode dizer '_a gente_' em bom português. Como a expressão pertence, sobretudo, à fala popular e conheço o meio onde essas críticas são mais frequentes, não é difícil concluir que a rejeição se deverá com grande probabilidade a preconceito social (não é um fenómeno novo, quando era jovem censuravam-me o _'você' _e pelo mesmo motivo, diziam-me que era assim que falava a gente das classes mais baixas). 
Além disso, mesmo que _'a gente_' fosse uma expressão exclusivamente brasileira, com que direito e com que fundamento é que vêm invocar uma suposta superioridade do português do Portugal sobre o do Brasil? Dão mais erros? Bem, devo dizer-vos que as últimas provas de concurso para técnico superior da função pública que me incumbiram de corrigir e avaliar, os erros de ortografia '_eram mato_', como sói dizer-se, e houve quem não tivesse conseguido escrever uma única frase inteligível. Lembro que para técnico superior é necessária uma licenciatura e, marginalmente, até posso acrescentar que a prova não era particularmente difícil nem exigia um grande domínio do português. É sabido que os brasileiros são muito mais numerosos do que os portugueses e, consequentemente, mais visíveis. É fácil ver o argueiro apenas no olho do vizinho.
A propósito, sou português, não brasileiro como parecem ter entendido.


----------



## anaczz

As coisas que _a gente_ vê por aqui...
Uma pessoa ressuscita uma discussão de 9 anos atrás para, por fim, explicar a um português como se fala em Portugal.
Mas _a gente_ gosta mesmo assim. 

A propósito, mais uma citações:
"A gente compreende como estas coisas acontecem; casos se podem ter dado connosco da mesma natureza." (A Queda dum Anjo - Camilo Castelo Branco)
"Então se a gente vai a.. - Ora cale-se, mulher, cale-se." (Uma família Inglesa - Júlio Diniz)
"Nada, era o que eu dizia ao meu amigo alemão: " Já que a gente veio a uma pechincha destas, é aproveitar, e salvar a nossa alminha.. " (A Relíquia - Eça de Queiroz)


----------



## Nino83

Uma pequena curiosidade. 
Vocês usam "a gente gosta de futebol" com o sentido de "as pessoas gostam/o povo gosta de futebol", ou "a gente" (com o artigo), quer em Brasil quer em Portugal, significa soamente "nós"?


----------



## Alentugano

Queen_ said:


> Da mesma maneira que dizemos Egipto (escrevemos o P e lemos o P)
> "a fila" em vez de "a bicha" só a classe social mais baixa é que por norma diz "a bicha" em vez de "a fila", para nós bicha é alguém gay; entre muitas outras coisas.



Não fale em nome de todos os portugueses, por favor. 
Se Vossa Excelência pronuncia o "p" em Egipto, isso é lá consigo, mas a forma que mais ouço é Egito.
Para nós bicha é alguém gay? Essa é de loucos, toda a gente minimamente informada sabe que, essa sim, foi uma palavra introduzida em Portugal por influência brasileira, e não o contrário. Bicha com o significado de gay veio do Brasil, não era uma coisa nossa, percebeu?

Poderíamos continuar mas, perante este chorrilho de preconceitos e falta de argumentos que façam sentido, acho que o melhor é economizar o meu latim...


----------



## Alentugano

Se você usar essa frase assim sem mais nada, isoladamente, o que vamos entender é "nós gostamos de futebol". Agora se disser "A gente desta terra/deste país gosta de futebol.", já será entendido como as pessoas/o povo daquela terra.
E também _Toda a gente gosta de futebol_ = todas as pessoas gostam de futebol. (no Brasil seria "todo mundo" neste caso)


----------



## Nino83

Obrigado, Alentugano!


----------



## anaczz

Queen_ said:


> Não é preconceito, por alguma razão há a variante do Brasil e a de Portugal, e as respectivas organizações reguladoras, por isso, pela alma da agente reguladora Academia das Ciências de Lisboa, Classe de Letras, é assim que aprendemos na escola.
> Agente, porque costuma-se dizer "Senhor Agente" quando, por norma, dirigimos-nos às figuras da autoridade, agente reguladora, como disse acima, agente tributário etc.
> 
> E depois, não é confundido. Nós gozamos mesmo com isso. Alguém diz "a gente", por muito séria que a conversa seja, gozamos logo. Gozar não tem o mesmo significado que no Brasil, mas se não souberes o que significa em Pt-Pt podes ir ao dicionário) .
> Exemplos: A gente daquela terra é muito amável / (nós) Iremos ao restaurante logo à tarde.
> Na maioria das vezes, nem dizemos você, nem tu, nem nós, pois fica implícito na conjugação verbal.
> 
> Da mesma maneira que dizemos Egipto (escrevemos o P e lemos o P); Moscovo, que vocês dizem Moscou pois não traduzem e usam estrangeirismos, devido à influência que tiveram; Facto e Fato que em que (?) dizemos o C e há diferenças; sanduíche que para nós é uma palavra feminina e para vocês masculina; "a fila" em vez de "a bicha", só a classe social mais baixa é que, por norma, diz "a bicha" em vez de "a fila", para nós, bicha é alguém gay;, entre muitas outras coisas.
> 
> Para nós, nem informal é. Aguém que diz muitas vezes "a gente" provavelmente não tem estudos, pelo menos em Portugal. Falei com um brasileiro e ele disse-me que daqui a uns anos já nem fazem conjugações verbais, uma vez que tantas pessoas já dizem "Tu é", em vez de "Tu és" (creio que no Rio Grande do Sul), e limitarem também as conjugações a "a gente" ou seja: A gente quer / Você quer; ele diz que há pessoas que dizem Eu quer.



Quem diz cultuar tanto o idioma deveria cuidar um pouco mais do próprio texto. Seu texto é quase ininteligível devido à falta de pontuação que, não sei se sabe, também faz parte do idioma e é essencial para o entendimento. 
Alguns enganos seus: bicha, como bem lembrou o Alentugano, significa homossexual no Brasil e, devido a essa influência, passou a ser menos usado em Portugal como referência às filas. 
Os brasileiros gozavam dos portugueses por chamarem fila de bicha. Sim, pois no Brasil o verbo gozar é usado nesse sentido também e tenho a impressão (posso estar enganada) de que essa acepção, em Portugal, também veio por influência brasileira. 
Moscou é nossa tradução para Москва, assim como Moscovo é a de vocês. Estrangeirismos, a meu ver, são palavras como "stock",  "download", "passevite", "collant", fecho "éclair", "body", "babygrow" e outras, fartamente usadas em Portugal.
Quanto aos professores portugueses, talvez nos idos da nossa infância, fossem mais rigorosos. Tive uma experiência chocante: ao fazer testes de acuidade visual em crianças do *quarto* ano, em Portugal, constatei que não poderia usar a tabela de letras, apenas a de símbolos, pois um grande número de alunos, repito, do quarto ano, não sabia o nome das letras: chamavam o C de esse (Esse de quê? S de cão), chamavam o J e o G de gê, alguns desconheciam totalmente o H e o Q.

*gozar (*priberam*)*

_verbo transitivo_
_1. Ter o gozo de._
_2. Ter prazer em.
verbo intransitivo
__3. Divertir-se.
4. Passar boa vida.
5. Possuir.
6. Estar na posse ou no gozo.
7. [Brasil, Informal]  Ter um orgasmo. = VIR-SE


(Aulete)
_v.
1. Possuir ou usufruir (coisas boas, prazerosas ou úteis); DESFRUTAR; FRUIR [td. : Gozar _a liberdade_] [tr. + de : Gozar _de_ _prestígio_]
2. Bras. Pop. Caçoar ou zombar de (algo ou alguém) [td. : Gozava _os perdedores_] [tr. + de : Começou a gozar _do_ _time perdedor_]
3. Bras. Atingir o orgasmo [int. : Foram para a cama e gozaram _rápido_]
4. Ter satisfações, prazeres; DELEITAR-SE [td. : Gozava _aquela boa conversa_: Sabia gozar _a vida_] [int. : Trabalhe menos, aprenda também a gozar]
5. Desfrutar, fruir [tr. + de : Gozar _de privilégios_]
[F.: Do espn. _gozar_ ou de _gozo_1 + _-ar_2. Hom./Par.: _gozo_ (fl.), _gozo_ (sm.).]



_


_


----------



## guihenning

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Eu gosto de assistir Rede Globo pra melhorar meu português*



Só assiste_ Rede Globo quem lhe doa dinheiro, ou apoia suas ações/conduta.
Quem vê a emissora passar no televisor diante dos olhos *assiste à/a* Rede Globo. 

Sem preposição: suportar; apoiar; dar auxílio «_Um médico assiste o paciente_»
Com preposição *a*: ver passar diante dos olhos. «_Eu assisto aos filmes em casa_»
Com preposição *em*: residir; morar. «_Já assisti em Portugal_» (pouco usado)


----------



## mexerica feliz

guihenning said:


> Só assiste_ Rede Globo quem lhe doa dinheiro, ou apoia suas ações/conduta.


Ou quem gosta de ver as novelas mais assistidas do momento. 
Na casa de minha vó, as novelas não se assiste, não se vê, se espia.


----------



## guihenning

Por acaso já ouvi a minha avó dizer que espiaria a novela…


----------

